# What sort of RAM do I have?



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I presently have a 1 Gb stick of RAM on an Asus P4S533 series Motherboard.  
I have one memory slot left and would like to put in another 1 Gb stick but the local PC nerds tell me it would be impossible to get and and far too expensive.   
How do I find out what "sort" of memory stick I have without having to disassemble the whole PC and rip the creature out of it's slot?  
There has to be an easier way than this is surely.  
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can download and install EVEREST Free Edition: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It's a freeware system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking solution for home PC users. It will list your RAM slots and what memory it will support.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks muchly! 
Maybe you could run your expert eye over my more recent post under the Windows XP Forum on the ever-popular "CPU lock up and feeezing" issue????
Driving me mad it is!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Surely.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

All fixed. killed the old HDD, bought a new one an a big inprovement!
Thanks for help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

